# DIY Starboard Center Console Door?



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

If you have some basic woodworking tools( carbide sawblades for the saw and a router) it's not too difficult to do on your own.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Like said above, it is easy to work with, but depending on thickness, it gets heavy. I read about this material, that once coated correctly with epoxy is strong and light.. Wood, it is called I think.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I'd call seasnell or someone similar.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Like said above, it is easy to work with, but depending on thickness, it gets heavy. I read about this material, that once coated correctly with epoxy is strong and light.. Wood, it is called I think.


I figured I'd use 3/8'' HDPE/starboard/similar material to keep it simple & avoid having to glass anything up. I've got no problem glassing up some marine ply (have plenty left over from my rear deck project I just completed) & making it out of that if it comes down to it, but I just see a lot of nice, clean looking starboard console doors & figured I would go that route.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

I've done a good bit of work with starboard. In my experence, if you use a large piece in an application where it is not supported it can warp/twist over time.
Glueing the stuff can be tricky as well but you will have good success glueing with the epoxy that is meant for filling plastic auto bumpers. 
I would not hang starboard on hinges unless it spends 99% of its time closed into a frame and latched on 2 corners.

You might think about smoked plexiglass (or lexan if you have the $$$$). It's a much more stable material and if you look at most of the classics out there that's what they used. 
My 96 Hewes has Plexi and it still looks great. It's split in the middle with a piano hinge. The bottom 1/2 slides down into a channel on the bottom of the frame and the top half folds up into the frame with a latch. Still works great to this day and has no rattle.
I'd guess Starboard would work in this application as well but I'd still be concerned about the twist. 

Happily PM you some pics if it helps


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Check out boatoutfitters.com - if you can sketch it up, they can make it. Easy as pie.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

60hertz said:


> Check out boatoutfitters.com - if you can sketch it up, they can make it. Easy as pie.


Yeah man I love the looks & quality of the build-your-own door on Boat Outfitters, just not a fan of the price, although I understand why they cost what they do. I priced out one on there this morning before I made this post & it was almost $270 for a basic door. 

To be honest I don't even know if our boat deserves a door that nice! Haha.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

It deserves it.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

60hertz said:


> Check out boatoutfitters.com - if you can sketch it up, they can make it. Easy as pie.


This is the way to go, great quality and they can make whatever you want. By the time you buy starboard, hardware, and misc tools you will definitely be better off to just order the door.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

ABS plastic is another option as is foamed PVC. Both are lighter and easily bonded with correct glue or solvent(ABS) if needed. If you have a plastic supply house nearby, they may have scraps cheap. Such as Piedmont plastics in Daytona


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> ABS plastic is another option as is foamed PVC. Both are lighter and easily bonded with correct glue or solvent(ABS) if needed. If you have a plastic supply house nearby, they may have scraps cheap. Such as Piedmont plastics in Daytona


Thanks for the suggestion, I'll look into ABS material options as well.


----------

